# Radioamatierisms >  radiostacija, izmaksas

## metalz25

Labdien!!!
Varbūt kāds zina, cik izmaksā radio FM frekvences izmantošana?! Saprotams ir tas, ka vispirms jābūt licensei, bet ja doma ir apmēram tāda, ka signāls tiktu raidīts ar kādas jau esošas raidsabiedrības strapniecību, kam ir license.

Vai arī otrais variants, kas mepieciešams lai izveidotu e-radio?!

----------


## juris90

> Labdien!!!
> Varbūt kāds zina, cik izmaksā radio FM frekvences izmantošana?! Saprotams ir tas, ka vispirms jābūt licensei, bet ja doma ir apmēram tāda, ka signāls tiktu raidīts ar kādas jau esošas raidsabiedrības strapniecību, kam ir license.
> 
> Vai arī otrais variants, kas mepieciešams lai izveidotu e-radio?!


 varu par eradio pateikt ka tur nekas izņemot datoru nav vajadzigs , zinu jo viens pazistams dzeks ar raidija caur kaut kadu adresi. ā vot atcerejos reku bus www.listen2myradio.com  iedziļinajies neesmu bet laikam tur vajag reģistreties un var sakt raidit.

----------


## guguce

Un ne tikai vienu atļauju vajag (par visām jāmaksā)   ::

----------


## ansius

lielākā problēma šeit nav vis FM licence bet gan raidītāja uzturēšana un autortiesības mūzikai, pateicoties tam ka AKA/LAA nav pie pilna prāta Latvijā bez lielas aizmugures šī ir finansiāla pašnāvība. Lētāk tev bus iet un pameklēt, laiku pa laikam kāda no Latvijas mazajām reģionālajām radiostacijām tirgojas, attiecīgi vari iegādāties tādu un iemēģināt cilpu, ui atvainojiet - roku.

----------


## metalz25

Ok! Paldies par atbildēm..

----------

